# can i use a portable harddrive on a xbox 360 for films?



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i know you can use a desktop hard drive (a hard drive powered from the mains) but can you do the same with a portable ? i want to put a load of videos onto a hard driveto watch via the xbox.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Should be able to all you can do is try if you have one. I know my friend has the older 360 used a portable/non mains powered usb drive.


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes you can i do!


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

yes you will be fine, i run ours via the router, but had USB to it in the past.

or if you running from the same router as the computer, you could share the folder and stream the films that way. (computer needs to be on)


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

brilliant.i like the idea of the portable as it doesnt take up another power socket and it means one cable solution.portable hard drive is on its way  it still needs converting to fat32 not ntfs i assume ?


----------

